# could/should we get in on the nets blow up?



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

looks like the nets will be moving carter soon, and even kidd is rumoured to possibly be on the block, and one would think if they are rebuilding he would be.
could/should the wolves be looking into this?
VC/Garnett or Kidd/Garnett would be a great duo regardless of which it was, personally id love to get kidd here, not sure if we can get it done though.
dont think i would give up foye for carter or kidd though

thoughts?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

If we're seeking for a championship like right away, sure. If we're looking to rebuild the team, forget it. I don't know, really.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

i don't think we have a chance.
we wouldn't want to give Foye wouldn't we?
and even if we did- it's on the news that the nets refused a mobley&maggette for carter trade because it's not much of a signifacnt improvement in their minds so i don't think we have a realistic chance for either kid or carter.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> If we're seeking for a championship like right away, sure. If we're looking to rebuild the team, forget it. I don't know, really.


as long as garnett is here we're not rebuilding, and i dont see him leaving at the moment.
which means championship moves
kidd would be perfect


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the main event said:


> i don't think we have a chance.
> we wouldn't want to give Foye wouldn't we?
> and even if we did- it's on the news that the nets refused a mobley&maggette for carter trade because it's not much of a signifacnt improvement in their minds so i don't think we have a realistic chance for either kid or carter.


i think the nets will be looking to rebuild with jefferson/williams/boone etc, then whatever they can get from a carter/kidd trade.
maggette and mobley dont help them rebuild, plus mags plays the same position as jefferson


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

i dont think if i like VC to much, but i like kidd, and the idea of a great playmaker that can make his points and is a great defender and rebounder, kidd should be great but VC not too much. i dont think thath NJ accept a deal without randy, and thath dont like to much to me, but if minnesota can give ricky davis and accquire kidd or some1 like him, its great, but not 4 nets


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Not sure. Don't think either are great fits, but both could be decent fits. Kidd sucks in the half court, so we'd have to run a lot. Are we athletic enough for that? Carter would help with his range and proficiency, but his tendency to disappear is not what we want either. I'd take the risk on either of them, provided Foye or Smith are not involved.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Man, if we included Foye in a trade for Carter when we wouldn't for AI, I'd hang myself. Kidd would be a good pickup, providing we had anything that NJ wanted, but stay faaaaaaaar away from VC.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

As long as we keep Foye...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

If we wouldn't give up Foye for Iverson we're not going to give him up for Kidd or Carter. I'd love to have either of those guys here, don't think there's anything NJ would want from us though.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It'd be really sweet but I doubt it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Everybody wants Kidd..............

Maybe Krstic if you want to set up for next season but the Nets wouldnt trade him.

Personally not a Carter fan but thats just me........


----------

